# GTO stereo sound



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Just want to say that I sat inside the car parked in the garage just to run it a little. I played a few CD's and it sounded great. I know its not an after market kick butt system but the sound is upper class. As I was listening, I also enjoyed observing my lush surroundings as the interior is simply a nice place t o be. I beleive this car will be a keeper and sort after automobile in the future. 
Each day, I find more reasons to love this car.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh Man - I am so glad you are feeling better about her!!! I was concerned for a while you might dump the GTO. Not so sure about the value down the road, but I hope you're right… You made my day…arty: I too have never had such an attachment to a car and it feels GREAT.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

One of the reasons I decided to keep it and not to chuck it for an aftermarket head unit. I felt that it had potential some songs it sounded good and some the speakers would distort and bass will sound flat. I just upgraded the speakers.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, fellow Goatie's, I beleive we suffer from a fatal attraction for our GTO's.

We are moving to upstate NY and we are looking at our new home to be today. To be sure, there is a great driveway and a superior garage which will be the new home of the GTO. 
As us guys know, the garage and driveway was a major factor in choosing this place. When selecting a home, I had to picture the kids playing on a nice peice of land as well as the GTO in a nice garage.

Have a great day gentlemen.

Frank:cool


----------



## GTOFREAK7885 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a aftermarket sounds system in mine with 2 12's all new speakers and in dash t.v. not that the stock system wasn't good but it sounds awesome now


----------



## Chads06gto (Dec 9, 2008)

Anyone replace front or back speakers?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I think the stock system sound like garbage and is definitely inconsistent. I guess I'm just spoiled by the Bose system that's in my Maxima and the Bose system that was in my '98 Vette. Upgrading the stock system was one of my best upgrades.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Honestly upgrading the sound system is no where to be found on my list since I hardly even listen to music when I drive the car, and when I do.... the volume is very low. Instead of the radio I love the sound of the alarms I set off :willy:


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree:agree:agree:agree

I'm a musician and a sound freak as can be seen by my home system. HOWEVER, the GTO as inconsistent as it is sounds, is good enough because I do not drive it to listen to music.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I must have the only OEM stereo that sounds great, plays great, and works with no complaints.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Just want to say that I sat inside the car parked in the garage just to run it a little. I played a few CD's and it sounded great. I know its not an after market kick butt system but the sound is upper class. As I was listening, I also enjoyed observing my lush surroundings as the interior is simply a nice place t o be. I beleive this car will be a keeper and sort after automobile in the future.
> Each day, I find more reasons to love this car.


Did you know you can adjust the power output settings on your stock GTO radio???

#1,Open the trunk. 
# 2 ,Unclip the carpet cover on the drivers side wheel well
# 3 ,under the cover you will see a small box about the size of a pack of smokes. 
# 4, on the box you will see a small dial. With your radio on. Turn the dial slowly and just a little at a time. Play with it till you get the sound you are looking for.
It works best if you sit in the car with the radio on while someone else turns the dial so you can hear the difference better


----------



## byoficr (Nov 3, 2008)

im with you judge my stock radio is awesome sounds real good yea no bose but definitly better than most stock radios 
and turning up the amp helped out alott


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Did not know the amp could be adjusted-WOW.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I do find that the stereo sounds much better when turned up loud...speakers sound *MUCH* better...Hey Judge...did you turn up the amp in the trunk and do you play yours loud???
Bill


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Where exactly is this amp located at?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

alsgto04 said:


> Where exactly is this amp located at?


Here yo go



LOWET said:


> Did you know you can adjust the power output settings on your stock GTO radio???
> 
> #1,Open the trunk.
> # 2 ,Unclip the carpet cover on the drivers side wheel well
> ...


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks alot ill try it real soon.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

silversport said:


> I do find that the stereo sounds much better when turned up loud...speakers sound *MUCH* better...Hey Judge...did you turn up the amp in the trunk and do you play yours loud???
> Bill


I turned it up some time ago. I believe the loudest I play it is on #32 volume I don't need it louder than that. I have the bass and treble both set to the highest setting +6 I believe. The setting is on OFF or STD, if I remember correctly, (the one that plays the clearest) I could be tone deaf too :rofl: but I'm happy with it, happy enough I don't need it replaced. Every home recorded CD plays like pre-recorded and the clarity is fine. I rarely listen to FM if at all, I will listen to news radio on AM though. Maybe I got one of the good ones?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

nice...mine is set almost the same...I'll try treble and bass up...I never liked the pre set choices...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have the treble and the bass turned up the whole way on all my stereos and TV's. I get a louder volume and for me the sound is fine.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Did not know the amp could be adjusted-WOW.


It makes a big difference when you crank it up a little


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Anyone have the side panel, or rear deck rattle issue? Sometimes it is worse than others........drives me crazy!!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Chads06gto said:


> Anyone replace front or back speakers?


I replaced the rear and the rear deck speakers. Rear deck is power by an amp sounds good.


2006GTOLS2 said:


> Anyone have the side panel, or rear deck rattle issue? Sometimes it is worse than others........drives me crazy!!


I have the rear deck rattle, had it with the stock speakers even worse with the aftermarket. I just turned the amp down to get rid of some of the rattle.


----------



## sqwigeebo (Jan 19, 2009)

When I purchased my 04 Goat, someone did an crap job on the stereo with a cheap jensen head unit and no name aftermarket crap speakers. I was hoping it wasn't as bad and it'd be close to stock, but I was forced to replace all speakers including the dash tweeters, but in a alpine head unit and a 15" woofer in the back (of course I can't put anything else in the back). Quite a job cleaning up the mess that was in there previously, but it sounds great, the only thing is the spoiler does have a little rattle to it when I crank the volume.


----------

